# Bloodlines  , alle Passwörter



## Cwaul (10. Dezember 2004)

*Bloodlines  , alle Passwörter*

So ich bin durch .. das wars was ich beim hacken auf den Pcs/Konsolen so gesehen habe. Wenn ich was übersehen habe dürft ihr mir gerne eine Keyboard über den Kopf semmeln und das vergessene Passwort hier posten

*Santa Monica* 

Unterschlupf : email  Passwort 



Spoiler



sunrise


 (Siehe Zettel <gg>)


KliniK, Dr. Malcolm's Büro : Das Passwort für 'email' lautet  



Spoiler



panacea


 ( Da gibts auch nen Hinweis auf irgend nem PC. Administration glaub ich)


Klinik Dr. Malcolm's Büro (und sonstige Pc´s): Patienten Passwort  



Spoiler



hippocrates




Klini, 2. Stock: Das Passwort für 'BM-Tür' lautet 



Spoiler



dosage




Klinik, 2. Stock : Das Passwort für 'BM-Schrank' lautet 



Spoiler



money




Klinik, 2.Stock: Das Passwort für 'Kamera' lautet 



Spoiler



optometry




Klinik, 2. Stock: Das Passwort für 'BM-safe' lautet 



Spoiler



paige


(Hallo Dr.Malcolm)


Klinik, Keller: Das Passwort für  'Leichen' lautet  



Spoiler



Cowbell




Klinik, Keller: Das Passwort für  'Kühlschränke' lautet 



Spoiler



ambrosia




Klinik, Keller: Der Code für  Lily's Kühlschrank  ist  "1969".(Kann man aber nach Erhalt der  Quest von E. auch erlesen aus dem PC da unten)]


Megahurtz Computing: Das Passwort für 'netsecurity' lautet 



Spoiler



Gil Bates


<kichert>(Siehe email)

*Downtown* 
Elizabeth Dane, Kontrollraum: Das Passwort für 'Logbuch' lautet 



Spoiler



AntonioBay




Elizabeth Dane, Kontrollraum : Das Passwort für 'Technik ' lautet 



Spoiler



lighthouse


(Sagt einem aber auch der Polizist , Soziale Fähigkeiten vorrausgesetzt)

Naturkundemuseum, 1. Stock: Das Passwort für 'email' lautet 



Spoiler



iluvgabe




Naturkundemuseum ,1.Stock : Das Passwort für 'Verkäufe ' lautet  



Spoiler



dAnFInsiP




Naturkundemuseum, Erdgeschoss: Das Passwort für 'Kameras1' lautet 



Spoiler



pterodactyl




Naturkundemuseum , Erdgeschoss: Das Passwort für 'Kameras2' lautet 



Spoiler



velociraptor



Spoiler



Naturkundemuseum, Erdgeschoss : Das Passwort für 'email' lautet  



Spoiler



ihatemyjob




Naturkundemuseum, Erdgeschoss: Das Passwort für  'Ergebnisse' lautet 



Spoiler



ksdfIeOW




Naturkundemuseum, Erdgeschoss: Der Code für die Sicherheitstür ist "2358".


Naturkundemuseum , Erdgeschoss: Das Passwort für 'Laser ' lautet 



Spoiler



platypus



Naturkundemuseum , Erdgeschoss : Das Passwort für  'Alarm' lautet  



Spoiler



wombat




Nocturne Theater: Das Passwort für 'netsecurity' lautet  



Spoiler



Break a Leg


(Steht aber auch in der email)


Skyline Apartments, 1. Stock : Das Passwort für 'email' lautet 



Spoiler



peep




Skyline Apartments, 2.Stock: Das Passwort für 'email' lautet 



Spoiler



ectoplasm




Skyline Apartments, 3. Stock: Der Codefür die Tür  ist  



Spoiler



9648




Skyline Apartments, 4. Stock: Das Passwort für  'safe' lautet 



Spoiler



jewels




Skyline Apartments, 6.Stock : Der Code für die Tür ist 



Spoiler



1203


 (Sagt Hannah aber auch auf Paul´s Anrufbeantworter)


Empire Arms Hotel, 1. Stock: Das Passwort für 'suites' lautet 



Spoiler



wealth




Empire Arms Hotel, 1. Stock : Das Passwort für  'gäste' lautet 



Spoiler



power



*Hollywood* 
The Sin Bin, Flynn's Büro: Das Passwort für 'logs' lautet 



Spoiler



sinner


(Steht aber auch im 'Vorraum' zur Tanzkabine auf dem Zettel)


The Sin Bin, Flynn's Büro as Passwort für  'privat' lautet 



Spoiler



dirtydog


( Zettel auf dem Fussboden neben Flynn)


Ground 0 Internet Cafe, Josefk Computer: Das Passwort für 'email' lautet  



Spoiler



Kafka


 (Wobei man da nur Isaac zugehört haben müsste)


Ground 0 Internet Cafe, UcutieU Computer:  Das Passwort für 'email' lautet 



Spoiler



Subarashi




Metalhead Industries, 1. Stock : Das Passwort für 'Betrieb' lautet  



Spoiler



codpiece




Metalhead Industries, 2. Stock: Das Passwort für 'netsecurity' lautet 



Spoiler



Bang Your Head




Metalhead Industries, 2. Stock : Das Passwort für 'safe' lautet  



Spoiler



Turbo Lover




Nosferatu Baue, Level 2: Das Passwort für 'Pumpe 118a' lautet 



Spoiler



septic




Nosferatu Baue, Level 2:  Das Passwort für 'Elektrik'  lautet 



Spoiler



tank




Tawni Sessions' Apartment, Schlafzimmer:  Das Passwort für 'Kameras' lautet  



Spoiler



cleopatra


(Sollte man zufällig Imalia zuhören...bla)

*Chinatown* 
Glaze Nachtclub : Der Code ist   



Spoiler



725


 ( sagt Zhao aber auch)


Kamikaze Zen: Das Passwort für  'Strom' lautet 



Spoiler



gwailo




Kamikaze Zen: Das Passwort für 'email' lautet 



Spoiler



waterloo




Kamikaze Zen: Das Passwort für 'Personal' lautet 



Spoiler



elba




Kamikaze Zen: Der  Code für den Gang zum Serverraum ist 



Spoiler



4567




Kamikaze Zen: Das Passwort für 'netsecurity' lautet 



Spoiler



nirvana




Kamikaze Zen: Das Passwort für 'Gewölbe' lautet 



Spoiler



nippelhcs




Fu Syndikat: Das Passwort für 'Türkontrolle' lautet 



Spoiler



Freedom




Fu Syndikat: Das Passwort für 'email' lautet 



Spoiler



elimination




Fu Syndikat: Das Passwort für  'Species x Datei' lautet 



Spoiler



autopsy



*Höhle*
Leopoldgesellschaft : Das Passwort für  'Energie' lautet 



Spoiler



soc




Leopoldgesellschaft : Das Passwort für   'Wärme' lautet 



Spoiler



soc


(Meine Güte sind die EINFALLSREICH)

G.G. , euer freundlicher Nosferatu-Hacker

P.S. Schreibfehler bitte ich zu entschuldigen das war eine laaaaaaaaaaaange Nacht 
P.P.S. Ich mache die ganzen Sachen aus dem Kopf also wenn irgendein Passwort nicht funktionieren sollte meckert dann überprüf ich das nochmal !


----------

